# AU 2006 A 40519 in St. Joseph, MI



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Contacted owner. Said he lost a few birds in the spring (during old bird race season) and that if the finder turned to bird loose, it probably wouldn't come back home. Need to find a home for it. Any takers............you know what to do!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Contacted owner. Said he lost a few birds in the spring (during old bird race season) and that if the finder turned to bird loose, it probably wouldn't come back home. Need to find a home for it. Any takers............you know what to do!!


Do you know if this bird is male or female? I've a loft of young males, and am looking for a few female homers to introduce to them. An older lady coming to live there as a breeder would be just fine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Do you know if this bird is male or female? I've a loft of young males, and am looking for a few female homers to introduce to them. An older lady coming to live there as a breeder would be just fine.


I will have to contact the owner again and see if he knows or remembers what sex this bird is. I'll let you know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Do you know if this bird is male or female? I've a loft of young males, and am looking for a few female homers to introduce to them. An older lady coming to live there as a breeder would be just fine.


I contacted the owner, and he said that he really doesn't remember whether this bird was male or female. So, are you still interested or do I need to try to find someone else? Is the bird close enough that you could get it and see what the sex is? If it doesn't work out, we could try to find another home for it. If you or someone has the bird, then it could be shipped. The lady who has it now has just written to me and said she let it out of the cage because they felt sorry for it. She says it's still hanging around. Let me know.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I contacted the owner, and he said that he really doesn't remember whether this bird was male or female. So, are you still interested or do I need to try to find someone else? Is the bird close enough that you could get it and see what the sex is? If it doesn't work out, we could try to find another home for it. If you or someone has the bird, then it could be shipped. The lady who has it now has just written to me and said she let it out of the cage because they felt sorry for it. She says it's still hanging around. Let me know.


Well, it's 200 miles away. I'd want to ship it anyway at that distance. If they can catch it again, I will take it off their hands, if they are not opposed to shipping it. They'd have to ship on a Monday so the PO has plenty of time to get it to here without losing track of the package. I have limited confidence in them  S/he can stay with me regardless of gender, I was only asking since I am very interested in getting some girls in the loft!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A local fancier picked up this bird today. All taken care of. WHEW!!!


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, I am happy to hear that Renee, it's a good thing the little fella found a home.


----------

